# Gonna sue the online retailer.



## MUTCHYMAN (Jan 30, 2011)

Maybe it is all in your mind? Kind of like when you get a new car, you start noticing that car more. Since you smashed your tailbone to the extreme, you are now conciously worried that even a minor fall will make you need the dreaded 'donut' again?


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

Jenzo said:


> Na I'm kidding but I am pissy at myself.
> 
> Years ago I had a major tail bone slam on the ice, I'm talking donut sit for weeks kinda slam. Since then I still get ass aches when I sit for a long time, so naturally I am a bit hesitant to fall on my ass again.
> 
> ...


Wait... what do you mean toque!?!?  j/k


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Well, that`s what you get for wearing a damn Tuque instead of a Beanie......:cheeky4:
> 
> Okay, in all seriousness. I had a bad tailbone slam my third day of riding. Here, 7 years later, it still hurts like a bastard when I do a butt slam. I think the sensitivity and ache may be something that you get to live with. It goes away completely pretty soon, but when you do land hard, you can sort of feel it all over again.


haha ya you are probably right, its not too bad today, the whiplash is worse. I will still feel better about having some impact shorts. Tailbones seem to never heal.

Honestly I think the toque saved my life. If I would have been wearing a propeller it could have jammed into my skull.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

My hip still does weird clicky shit when I walk/hike long distances; overshot a jump, landed on the flat and washed out - Bam. Thankfully that seems to have been my worse SB injury, for the most part I just do a lot of ragdoll tumbles in the powder :laugh:.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

HoboMaster said:


> My hip still does weird clicky shit when I walk/hike long distances; overshot a jump, landed on the flat and washed out - Bam. Thankfully that seems to have been my worse SB injury, for the most part I just do a lot of ragdoll tumbles in the powder :laugh:.


I need to take up drinking again, I seem to slam instead of ragdoll :laugh:


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

what the hell is a toque???


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

man this TUQUE vs beanie argument seems to be coming up a lot lately eh?

I'm just waiting for someone to ask if riding the pet polar bear to school is faster then taking the bus......

Obviously no one on here would ever ask that though I hope! haha


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

earl_je said:


> what the hell is a toque???


haha... A toque or tuque:

tuque
[took, tyook]  
noun
a heavy stocking cap worn in Canada.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Jenzo said:


> haha... A toque or tuque:
> 
> tuque
> [took, tyook]
> ...


I was being sarcastic.. big thread about toque/beanie argument around here somewhere.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

notter123 said:


> man this TUQUE vs beanie argument seems to be coming up a lot lately eh?
> 
> I'm just waiting for someone to ask if riding the pet polar bear to school is faster then taking the bus......
> 
> Obviously no one on here would ever ask that though I hope! haha


We're probably gonna quit it when the snow finally comes... And we can wear our TUQUES


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Well, that`s what you get for wearing a damn Tuque instead of a Beanie......:cheeky4:
> 
> Okay, in all seriousness. I had a bad tailbone slam my third day of riding. Here, 7 years later, it still hurts like a bastard when I do a butt slam. I think the sensitivity and ache may be something that you get to live with. It goes away completely pretty soon, but when you do land hard, you can sort of feel it all over again.


I had a nice butt but slam last April. I still can't sit in the same position for more than ten minutes in a hard chair... Have to switch cheeks, sit up straighter, recline more... I'm moving all over the place like a 6 year old that wasn't given his Ritalin dose that morning...


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Had a pretty bad buttslam myself last year. Landed on hard ice (granted the whole slope was ice which was what caused the fall).

Long story short, I had to wobble myself to the bathroom after making it down the slope. Shat myself a little from the impact. It felt like needles shooting all the way up my back. I still have a little hard bump on my left upper side of my ass. Think I shifted a bone or something.

But yeah, there you have it. People do shit themselves when they fall hard enough.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Beschatten said:


> Had a pretty bad buttslam myself last year. Landed on hard ice (granted the whole slope was ice which was what caused the fall).
> 
> Long story short, I had to wobble myself to the bathroom after making it down the slope. Shat myself a little from the impact. It felt like needles shooting all the way up my back. I still have a little hard bump on my left upper side of my ass. Think I shifted a bone or something.
> 
> But yeah, there you have it. People do shit themselves when they fall hard enough.












Egads... man

Well my stuff showed up. The demon shorts are decent but I do not need padding all over the short, it just feels bulky. Think I am gonna send them back. I already ordered an azzpad, if nothing else I can wear it on the outside so it's not restrictive (I have a really long jacket).

My ass is still in pain, if I try to butter it aches, and today I hit a huge lump of ice on my heel edge and the pain shot up my arse. It only happens in certain positions :laugh::laugh:

This sucks though can't do any jumps without pain. Oh well, maybe I'll go ask the clinic for some Oxycotin lollies. Think they would hand them out for snowboard butt-ritis? That's a real thing, man.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Beschatten said:


> Shat myself a little from the impact



Really, what can anyone say after this, I think your post is just damned awesome. I truely think it'll be a long time until I see a better sentence than this on SBF.


----------

